# Union SC. Results



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 17, 2007)

Man thats a lot of big names there.  Congrats to Red White and Q on finishing 18th.  Richard Middleton is a great guy and awsome cook.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 17, 2007)

Three 1st place calls for Joe and Voncile from Smoky Mountain Smokers, great day for them. Congrats to all who got calls.


----------

